# How well do you know you bible?



## donna20745 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi eveyone,

This is my first Thread

I wanted to play a game where you come up with a question and see if someone can answer it and give their own question to the next.


My question: 

How many books are in the bible?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2007)

donna20745 said:


> Hi eveyone,
> 
> This is my first Thread
> 
> ...


Answer:  66  

My Question:

In what book does the New Testament begin?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Answer:  66
> 
> My Question:
> 
> In what book does the New Testament begin?



Matthew

What's the last word of in the bible?


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Matthew
> 
> What's the last word of in the bible?


 
It is "Amen", yes? 


Which biblical book is the name "God" not mentioned?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> It is "Amen", yes?
> 
> 
> Which biblical book is the name "God" not mentioned?



Maybe Esther?

How long was it between Jacobs marriages?


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Maybe Esther?
> 
> How long was it between Jacobs marriages?


 
7 Years


What was Paul name changed from


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

LadyR said:


> 7 Years
> 
> 
> What was Paul name changed from



The way I read it, it's 1 week.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 14, 2007)

After rereading it you may be right.  It was a week between marriages however, jacob agreed to work 7 more years for Rachel.  Interesting!!!!


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

LadyR said:


> After rereading it you may be right.  It was a week between marriages however, jacob agreed to work 7 more years for Rachel.  Interesting!!!!



I was hoping I didn't offend you.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

LadyR said:


> 7 Years
> 
> 
> What was Paul name changed from



I'm not sure but I think Saul?  Is that right.  I get confused with names.


How many years was it before G-d spoke to Arbraham again after he slept with Hagar?


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> I was hoping I didn't offend you.


 
No at all .  We are always learning


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> I'm not sure but I think Saul? Is that right. I get confused with names.
> 
> 
> How many years was it before G-d spoke to Arbraham again after he slept with Hagar?


 
13 years?  

How many children did Job have before their deaths


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

10

How many children did Jacob have?

I just want to comment on Leah, I can put myself in her shoes.  Being tricked into a marriage and having a husband that loved her sister more than he loved her that, had to be awful.  My heart aches everytime I read that story.  Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 14, 2007)

13 that we know of I think

What is the longest chapter in the bible



dlewis said:


> 10
> 
> How many children did Jacob have?
> 
> I just want to comment on Leah, I can put myself in her shoes. Being tricked into a marriage and having a husband that loved her sister more than he loved her that, had to be awful. My heart aches everytime I read that story. Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

LadyR said:


> 13 that we know of I think
> 
> What is the longest chapter in the bible



You said chapter and not book

Psalms ? what


----------



## gn1g (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> You said chapter and not book
> 
> Psalms ? what


  Psalms 119

What's the shortest?

*How did Enoch die?*  I have the kids in my neighborhood trying to figure it out.  They prefer to die in their sleep, I prefer to die like Enoch.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 14, 2007)

Jacob, didn't  he have 12 kids.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

gn1g said:


> Psalms 119
> 
> What's the shortest?
> 
> *How did Enoch die?*  I have the kids in my neighborhood trying to figure it out.  They prefer to die in their sleep, I prefer to die like Enoch.




Psalms 117 

Enoch didn't die he was taken.

Was Sara, Arbraham's sister or wife?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

gn1g said:


> Jacob, didn't  he have 12 kids.



12 sons and 1 daughter, girls weren't counted.  But we count them now.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 14, 2007)

I like this thread.......


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I like this thread.......



Are you gonna answer and post questions?


----------



## andreab (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Psalms 117
> 
> Enoch didn't die he was taken.
> 
> Was Sara, Arbraham's sister or wife?



Sara was his sister.

Who carried the coat of many colors?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

andreab said:


> Sara was his sister.
> 
> Who carried the coat of many colors?



and his wife

who carried it......................?
Joseph owned it



How many wives did King David have?


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> and his wife
> 
> who carried it......................?
> Joseph owned it
> ...


 

Wasn't it 2 - Michal (Saul's daughter) and Abigail.


What is the shortest verse in the Bible?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> Wasn't it 2 - Michal (Saul's daughter) and Abigail.
> 
> 
> What is the shortest verse in the Bible?



He had 8

Michal daughter of King Saul 
Ahinoam of Jezreel 
Abigail wife of the evil Nabal 
Bathsheba wife of  Uriah the Hittite 

others not sure


----------



## andreab (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> and his wife
> 
> who carried it......................?
> Joseph owned it
> ...


I sorry I miss spoke.  This could open a can of worms
I meant to say Sara was his wife.  He only told King Abimelech that she was his sister to protect her and hide her identity.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

andreab said:


> I sorry I miss spoke.  This could open a can of worms
> I meant to say Sara was his wife.  He only told King Abimelech that she was his sister to protect her and hide her identity.



He said that twice, She is my sister.  I thought maybe he did marry his half sister.  I not sure that I read that.  I'll have to go back a study that.  Do you think she could have been his sister?


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Are you gonna answer and post questions?


 

Aw, you noticed I haven't participated yet...

Of course I'm going to play. I luv LHCF games.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> Wasn't it 2 - Michal (Saul's daughter) and Abigail.
> 
> 
> *What is the shortest verse in the Bible?*


 

John 11:35


What is the shortest book in the Bible?


----------



## andreab (Aug 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> He said that twice, She is my sister.  I thought maybe he did marry his half sister.  I not sure that I read that.  I'll have to go back a study that.  Do you think she could have been his sister?



I don't for one the only reason he ever claimed she was his sister was to protect her identity from a king or prince. I also don't think that God would have used a union such as this to populate the land of Cannon.  The Bible also makes no reference to this in any other way talks of lineage or stories.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> John 11:35
> 
> 
> What is the shortest book in the Bible?



2 John

How many pounds of hair did Absalom have cut at a time?  Can you imagine that hair.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

andreab said:


> I don't for one the only reason he ever claimed she was his sister was to protect her identity from a king or prince. I also don't think that God would have used a union such as this to populate the land of Cannon.  The Bible also makes no reference to this in any other way talks of lineage or stories.




That makes sense.


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 15, 2007)

Abraham and Sarah was husband and wife.  Abraham lied about her being his sister.

Q:  Where did the wisemen 1st see baby Jesus?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 15, 2007)

After rereading Genesis again Sara was also Abraham's sister:

Genesis 20:12 

Besides, she really is my sister, the daughter of my father though not of my mother; and she became my wife

_it was not uncommon for the people of that time to marry their half-sisters, 1st cousins, etc...._


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, well I'm gonna have to read that again, because I always focused on the fact that he lied about her being his sister when she was his wife.

No wonder that lie was easy coming out of his mouth because this was not the first time he's said this.  It's because it's a half truth.

Thank you for an assignment.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 15, 2007)

dlewis said:


> 2 John
> 
> How many pounds of hair did Absalom have cut at a time? Can you imagine that hair.


 
2 Samuel 14:26
Two hundred shekels

I must admit that I am not a "quoter" of scripture, but this thread is helping me to learn more! Thanks Ladies!


----------



## dlewis (Aug 15, 2007)

crlsweetie912 said:


> 2 Samuel 14:26
> Two hundred shekels
> 
> I must admit that I am not a "qupter" of scripture, but this thread is helping me to learn more!  Thanks Ladies!



That's 5 pounds of hair.  Can you imagine that hair?  I don't think I have 5 pounds of hair on my head.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 15, 2007)

dlewis said:


> That's 5 pounds of hair. Can you imagine that hair? I don't think I have 5 pounds of hair on my head.


Um, yes you do!


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 15, 2007)

dlewis said:


> After rereading Genesis again Sara was also Abraham's sister:
> 
> Genesis 20:12
> 
> ...


----------



## dlewis (Aug 15, 2007)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Um, yes you do!



Naa, I don't think so.  

I love these type threads.  I'm learning and studying.  I don't know the answer to Dreamers question so I'll study that tonight.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 15, 2007)

dreamer26 said:


> Abraham and Sarah was husband and wife.  Abraham lied about her being his sister.
> 
> Q:  Where did the wisemen 1st see baby Jesus?



Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 15, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Does anyone know the answer?


 

Shoot, I left GG (that's my bible..I named her God's Gift) in the car. I'll have to go get her and look up the answer.


----------



## donna20745 (Aug 15, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Does anyone know the answer?



I think in Bethlehem.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 15, 2007)

donna20745 said:


> I think in Bethlehem.



That's what I believe and remember.

So, what's your question?


----------



## donna20745 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add my question.


What is the name of the king that saw daniel has survived the Lion's den?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 15, 2007)

donna20745 said:


> Oh I forgot to add my question.
> 
> 
> What is the name of the king that saw daniel has survived the Lion's den?



Daruis?


Jacob's wife Racheal died giving birth to which child?


----------



## MAHOGNEY329 (Aug 15, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Daruis?
> 
> 
> Jacob's wife Racheal died giving birth to which child?



Benjamin.

Who was the first woman to be a victim of rape in the bible?


----------



## Jenaee (Aug 15, 2007)

Tamar...I believe

Who took the place of Judas as one of the apostles?


----------



## MAHOGNEY329 (Aug 15, 2007)

Jenaee said:


> Tamar...I believe
> 
> Who took the place of Judas as one of the apostles?



Dinah, Joseph's only mentioned daugther with Leah.


Stephen?

What are the Synotic Gospels?


----------



## Jenaee (Aug 15, 2007)

MAHOGNEY329 said:


> Dinah, Joseph's only mentioned daugther with Leah.
> 
> 
> Stephen?
> ...


 
It was Matthias. Acts 1:21-26

Matthew, Mark, and Luke

How old was Methuselah when he died?


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 15, 2007)

Jenaee said:


> How old was Methuselah when he died?


969 years old!!!  (Genesis 5:27)

Who's wife turned into a pillar of salt while escaping the city of Sodom?


----------



## MAHOGNEY329 (Aug 15, 2007)

Poohbear said:


> 969 years old!!!  (Genesis 5:27)
> 
> Who's wife turned into a pillar of salt while escaping the city of Sodom?



Lot.

What's the difference between rhema and logos?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 15, 2007)

MAHOGNEY329 said:


> Lot.
> 
> What's the difference between rhema and logos?



The Bible and the word of G-d.  The bible is a book written by several people  lead my the Holy Spirit.  The word of G-d is just that.  Not sure if I explained it well.  But I know in my mind what it is.

How old was Abraham and Sara when Issac was born?


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Aug 15, 2007)

dlewis said:


> The Bible and the word of G-d. The bible is a book written by several people lead my the Holy Spirit. The word of G-d is just that. Not sure if I explained it well. But I know in my mind what it is.
> 
> How old was Abraham and Sara when Issac was born?


 

Abraham was 100, Sara was 90 when Isaac was born.


What was the name of the runaway servant that Paul wrote of?


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 15, 2007)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> What was the name of the runaway servant that Paul wrote of?


Onesimus

In what city was did Christianity launch its worldwide mission and where believers agressively preached to the Gentiles?


----------



## live2bgr8 (Aug 16, 2007)

Poohbear said:


> Onesimus
> 
> In what city was did Christianity launch its worldwide mission and where believers agressively preached to the Gentiles?


 
Antioch-- I think... ETA: Acts 11 mentions the gospel being preached to the gentiles (Greeks)

Who helped Jesus carry the cross?


----------



## preciouzone (Aug 16, 2007)

Matthew 27:32
32 And as they were coming out, they found a man of Cyrene named *Simon*, whom they pressed into service to bear His cross.

Question: Which king in the BiBle turned into a beast?


----------



## gn1g (Aug 28, 2007)

Who carried the coat of many colors?  did anyone answer?

Don't know about the king/beast

How many beginings are there in the bible?

Love this thread.


----------



## Sweet C (Aug 29, 2007)

preciouzone said:


> Question: Which king in the BiBle turned into a beast?


 
My guess is David



			
				gn1g said:
			
		

> How many beginnings are there in the bible?


 
8

Which king tore down all the high places?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 29, 2007)

preciouzone said:


> Matthew 27:32
> 32 And as they were coming out, they found a man of Cyrene named *Simon*, whom they pressed into service to bear His cross.
> 
> Question: Which king in the BiBle turned into a beast?


King Nebuchadnezzar... Daniel Chapter 4...I love this story, King Nebbies head got too big for his breechies...

28 All this came upon the king Nebuchadnezzar. 

29 At the end of twelve months he walked in the palace of the kingdom of Babylon. 

30 The king spake, and said, Is not this great Babylon, that I have built for the house of the kingdom by the might of my power, and for the honour of my majesty? 

31 While the word was in the king's mouth, there fell a voice from heaven, saying, O king Nebuchadnezzar, to thee it is spoken; The kingdom is departed from thee. 

32 And they shall drive thee from men, and thy dwelling shall be with the beasts of the field: they shall make thee to eat grass as oxen, and seven times shall pass over thee, until thou know that the most High ruleth in the kingdom of men, and giveth it to whomsoever he will. 

33 The same hour was the thing fulfilled upon Nebuchadnezzar: and he was driven from men, and did eat grass as oxen, and his body was wet with the dew of heaven, till his hairs were grown like eagles' feathers, and his nails like birds' claws. 

34 And at the end of the days I Nebuchadnezzar lifted up mine eyes unto heaven, and mine understanding returned unto me, and I blessed the most High, and I praised and honoured him that liveth for ever, whose dominion is an everlasting dominion, and his kingdom is from generation to generation:


----------



## gn1g (Aug 30, 2007)

shimmie, where's your question?



How many men committed suicide in the bible?


----------

